# Does the Uber driver app work with iPhone X?



## KR23 (May 29, 2017)

Thinking of upgrading to iPhone X. Just wanted to make sure the app runs smoothly on it.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

I don’t see why it shouldn’t, the iPhone X runs iOS 11 and the Driver app works on iOS 11


----------



## UberStein (Jan 27, 2017)

KR23 said:


> Thinking of upgrading to iPhone X. Just wanted to make sure the app runs smoothly on it.


Been using the iPhone X for two weeks and have had no issues with Uber or Lyft.


----------



## cc1727 (May 27, 2016)

UberStein said:


> Been using the iPhone X for two weeks and have had no issues with Uber or Lyft.


Does the app take full advantage of the new screen size or does it have black borders on the top/bottom. I have a 7 Plus so I just want to know if the X runs uber app like a small iPhone 7 or if it uses the entire X display. Mind to post a screenshot of the uber driver app homescreen ? Curious also what the blue flashing location status bar looks like on the X vs my 7 Plus.

And I'm just asking about uber driver app, not lyft.


----------



## Austinsker (Nov 21, 2017)

Runs the entire screen. Uber Bar is actually in the upper left. Highlights the digital time. Push that and you go back into the driver app


----------



## Jimmy Pham (Dec 28, 2017)

My friend is using Iphone X, and doesn't have trouble with Uber app, so don't worry.


----------



## cc1727 (May 27, 2016)

Austinsker said:


> Runs the entire screen. Uber Bar is actually in the upper left. Highlights the digital time. Push that and you go back into the driver app


Well I finally got iPhone X yesterday. I have the upgrade program so $0 down and 30min to transfer from iPhone 7+. Screen is more narrow but much taller and seems like most apps already display content vertically. So I'm seeing more content now on my screen than I did with the 7+. Google maps shows almost an extra inch in portrait mode which is nice to see the upcoming streets and turns. Texts show more, my Facebook news feed shows more posts. Overall I like the new aspect ratio.

Face ID is insanely accurate. It even works in pitch black with no light. I'm also loving True Tone display because I now realize how "blue" my 7+ was.


----------



## JonC (Jul 30, 2016)

cc1727 said:


> Well I finally got iPhone X yesterday. I have the upgrade program so $0 down and 30min to transfer from iPhone 7+. Screen is more narrow but much taller and seems like most apps already display content vertically. So I'm seeing more content now on my screen than I did with the 7+. Google maps shows almost an extra inch in portrait mode which is nice to see the upcoming streets and turns. Texts show more, my Facebook news feed shows more posts. Overall I like the new aspect ratio.
> 
> Face ID is insanely accurate. It even works in pitch black with no light. I'm also loving True Tone display because I now realize how "blue" my 7+ was.


Yeah, watch what it's doing on a cam with no IR filter, it's sending out some really bright IR pulses to work in zero light.

I'm skipping this version, maybe next year's model, maybe the next. I'm probably going to get an 8+ this time around IF I can find a deal, otherwise I'm just going to hang on to my 6+ for another year.

Speaking of face ID, the Uber app hated my reading glasses tonight, had to take them off when it decided to verify me.


----------

